# What cd impress you lately has suprise purchase?, are you adventureous or not?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I only heard of Claude Goudimel lately, notice he was belgian, so i decided to investigated, i found out this cd look overly religious there psalm, the title is the following: psaume de la réforme directed by Christine Morel and executed by Claude Goudimel Ensemble, but in the end these psalm religious ouur not or entertaining well sung.

The renaissance masterpiece cd again on naxos wass quite strong whit name like Ockeghem, Josquin,Morales ,Lhériter, Rogier, Clemens,Palestrina,Lassus,de victoria, Byrd, King Joao IV of Portugal,were dealing here whit a cd full of motets except Morales track.Nice selection of works we have here all does i have some of these tracks somewhere else on another naxos yet not all of them.

Portuguese Polyphony sounded rad, who said Portugal had nothing to offer during Renaissance, first and foremost we have a fll missa of Filipe de Magalhes(this is one of the reason to buy this), than we have Duarte Lobo, Manuel Cardoso the 3 others classicals composer im not familiar whit but are still good.

Next we have Germans medieval chants , but sadely after second lisen it did not move me like i wish, i did not said it was bad only that it did not impress me or left a strong impression on me...
But second lisen dosen mean it's bad if not catchy right away, i will lisen to it some other day we will see.

:tiphat:


----------

